# 11 Monthes to Mega Muscle



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2002)

Well here i am again, time to get back to work after a week and a half of piggin out post competition i am ready to get back to work. 

Goals: Build 10 lbs of lean muscle mass for my next years competitions. 

Current Stats:
Height: 5'9
Weight: 128lbs
Body Fat: 15%

Competition goal stats:
Weight: 135lbs
Body Fat: 11%

Moves I want to include in routine next year: Full splits, Front tuck, Round-off double back hand-spring, arial, one handed press hold, straddle up to handstand and down to press, and Pretzel push ups.

These moves probably wont make much sense to most of you, but will remind me of my goals.

I need a little help on creating a new diet for my long bulking period. I am going to start creatine in September only because it bloats me too much for the summer monthes. I will also be taking Glutamine and my regular vitamins and minerals daily.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2002)

*Training Plan for July-Mid August*

Monday Am: Legs
Machine Squats: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (5 sec lower and 5 secs up)
Wide Grip Deadlifts on Platform: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (same tempo)
Lying Leg Curls: 5 sets of 4 reps (8 sec up and 1 sec lower)
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets of 8-10 reps (2 sec up, 2 sec pause, and 1 sec lower)
Monday Pm: 11/2 hours of gymnastics

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday: 
Chest 
Flat Bench Press: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Cable Cross Overs: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Incline Flyes: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Pullovers: 3 sets of 8 reps

Tris (tri-set)
Rope Pulldowns: 3 sets of failure
Skull Crusher: 3 sets of failure 
Weighted Dips: 3 sets of failure

Thursday: Rest

Friday: 
Shoulders
Smith Machine: 4 sets of 10,8,6,5 reps going up the rack
Lateral Raises: First Set: 8lbs, 10lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs (4 reps each weight). Second Set: 8lbs, 10lbs, 12lbs, 15lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs (3 reps each weight). Third Set: 10lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs (3 reps each weight). Fourth Set: 15lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs, 5lbs, 3lbs (til failure).
Bent Over Rows: 3 sets of 12,10, 8, 6 reps going up the rack.

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: 
Back
Wide Grip Chins: 3 sets til failure
Seated Cable Rows: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
T-Bar Rows: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Straight Arm Pushdowns: 3 sets of 4-6 reps

Biceps
Cable Curls: 3 sets of drop down reps til failure
Incline hammers: 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Ez-Bar Curls: 2 sets of 10,8 reps
(just to kill myself at the end of the workout)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll be watching........


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok so no one has any input on my new training schedule?
I usually never have to beg to get people to add their two cents.
Are we slipping here people?

As for the bulking diet, i am kinda clueless as to what kind of calories and protein/carb/fat ratio. I know i have talked to some trainers and they are telling me to eat weird things like 1/2 cup of ice cream before bed, pop tarts and donuts. I do like the sounds of that, but i think i may have a heart attack before i reach my goals.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 3, 2002)

Why dont you have a look a my diet...... lol
sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey J'Bo!!! 

Popped in here last night but hesitated to post... Love your GO-GET-'M goals!  How long have you done gymnastics?

As far as a bulk, I would just do a clean bulk and not eat things like icecream, pop tarts, etc.  I think it's ok for a free meal or treat but not to bulk otherwise you'll be gaining more fat than you want... and then it gets harder come crunch time... I'm sure DPw8 will have a good program out there for you!

Looking forward to reading your journal and watching you reach for your stars!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm going to add my two cents because that's what you asked for...hopefully after I win my first competition people will take me more seriously, but right now I'll speak as a trainer...

Your workouts look to me like overtraining...I'll explain...

For example, leg day is 18 total sets of intense reps (high negatives), and then you're going to do 1.5 hours of gymnastics on top of that?  I'm really glad you take a rest day after that.  Same with your shoulder workout...drop sets are extremely taxing on the systems because you build up a LOT of lactic acid while doing them.  

Would it not make more sense to do functional exercises designed to strengthen what you need to do the holds you're going to need to do?  For example, push-ups from various angles to help with your holds, etc.  I would assume stretching is a major part of your program as you're going to have to do the splits, etc. (unless you can already do that in which case I'm really jealous).  Maybe do a few days a month of plyometrics to help with your gymnastic training?  

I would just hate to see you burn out too quickly.  I'm not going to comment on diet b/c that's not my business.  I'm just giving you what you wanted, an opinion.  You have obviously been doing the right things so far and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey J'Bo  Sorry I'm not experienced enough to tell you about your eating or training.  BUTT - I did pop in to say Good Luck Girl!  Your journals are great to follow and can be very inspiring.  I'll enjoy watching this one as well.  Now go KICK SOME ASS!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Me too girl~ I am not experineced enough to give ya advice! BUT GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2002)

Lina: I have only done gymnastics since last October and i have learnt alot since then. Thanks for posting messages, i need everyones help and support. I am not going to go pop tarting it any time soon, cause i know what the recovery diet would look like, so i am going to have a treat day and a treat food a week.

Oh Ponyboy do have a few cents to return to you. LoL. 
The leg program and the shoulder program is not one that i am going to make any changes on. I used these same killer programs to build muscle in only 3 weeks time i made great gains. I love to push hard and i have seen amazing results from these programs already, but as you said i may have to switch my leg day because of gymnastics later on in the day. We dont use legs as much as the other bodyparts so i thought it would be a good move. Doing specific exercises like push ups and press holds are included in my gymnastics training. I would rather concentrate on big muscle building moves rather than polishing exercises. I stretch everyday post exercise and 30 min on gymnastics day, i need too to improve my flexibility. Thanks for all your input i really appreciate it, keep it coming. I will let you know how this routine is going and whether or not i can handle it. 

Mochy: You look qualified to help me girl. Everyone can learn something from everyone they talk to. So feel free to give me your opinions. Thanks.

Princess: Advice is good. Thanks.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Training Plan for July-Mid August*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Monday Am: Legs
> Machine Squats: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (5 sec lower and 5 secs up)
> Wide Grip Deadlifts on Platform: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (same tempo)
> ...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 4, 2002)

Bottom line is: Do what works.  Obviously what you are doing is working.  So keep it up!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

W8: The leg routine was given to me by a pro.  I love it and am starting phase 2 next week (as posted). I dont ever want to do anything else but the program you gave me. It rules.
Chest and Tri days i will definately switch as per your suggestions.
Thanks for your suggestions, i will post a revised w/o asap.

Ponyboy: Thanks!

The changes are made to the original post above.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

LOL....that's great.....when you're done it though, I think you'll be glad to move onto something else 

It'll be awesome to compare the change though


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

I am sure i will be dead after this w/o plan, and i am always excited about starting or changing new training programs. Love the shoulder one though, and am going to have a hard time trying to find a killer routine like this one again.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

*Nutrition*

Well i am back to the healthy eating world. I have decided that i am going to have one cheat day a week (i wont post my food then) and one cheat food in the middle of the week to keep me sane.



Meal One: 
1 Tablespoon s/f jam
1/2 cup oatmeal
6 egg whites 
2 egg yolks

multi-vitamin, mag, cal, c

Totals per fitday: calories: 313, Fat: 12, Carbs: 21, Protein: 29

I am going to do some research on the net tonight to see what i am really supposed to be taking in Calorie and protein wise for builking up. So right now i am doing this blind, but any suggestions would really help me out. 

Can i add an extra piece of fruit into my day?
WW pasta or a potato every 4 days?

Well i am off to train legs now, i'll let you know how it goes.
I also thought about starting DHEA, what are your opinions? DP, W8 and anyone else?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

DP said not to take the DHEA (answered in nutrition).

If you're going to eat that crap (pasta, potato) at least do it post w/o 

J'bo....no need to look around the net to find what your kcal intake should be....you've been logging your food and know your current calories intake...increase it by 200-300 per day this week, when you think you're not gaining, add another 200-300.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

Yah i got the no to DHEA from DP, facial hair and a deep voice really arent my thing. If i grow a penis however, i think it maybe fun. LoL.

I will be sure to eat all my crap post w/o. 

Isnt it nessesary for people to consume a wide variety of foods to get all the nessesary nutritional needs? I hardly think that oatmeal, brown rice and sweet potatos are the only good sources of carbs on tis earth. If they are then i would rather be a fatty then eat like that forever. 

Thanks for the numbers on the calorie upage(?). What kinds of foods are good to add to my original diet that i was using?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

*Training*

Ok so it was my first day back in the gym and unfortunately i got there too late in the day (12pm) and so i caught all the talkers. I hate when all people want to do in the gym is talk. Isn't that what a coffee shop is for? Maybe i need to open a coffee shop beside the gym. 

Anyways i have a feeling i won't be able to sit tommorrow.

Leg Day 

Squats: 5x50lbs, 5x70lbs, 5x80lbs, 5x90lbs, 5x100lbs (i geuss i under estimated what i could actually lift). I will start at 80lbs next time

Deadlifts on Platform: 5x45lbs, 5x65lbs, 5x65lbs, 5x65lbs, 5x65lbs (i dont really care for these). I did not move up in weight because my pulled hamstring was a little sore and did not want to repull it.

Lying Leg Curls: 4x30lbs, 4x40lbs, 4x40lbs, 4x30lbs, 4x30lbs (love the 8sec up and 1 sec down tempo). But my quads were hurting a bit when i did this machine. Why?

Standing Calf Raises: 10x140lbs, 10x140lbs, 9x140lbs (love the burning). Will go up next time though.

The workout wasnt that great because my thumb was killing me. I have to keep it taped for a while. I can take the pain.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah i got the no to DHEA from DP, facial hair and a deep voice really arent my thing. If i grow a penis however, i think it maybe fun. LoL.
> 
> I will be sure to eat all my crap post w/o.
> ...





Lentils
Berries
Apples
grapefriut
all greens
non starchy green, yellow, and white veggies
tomatoes
peaches




and more, w8, please post the "shopping list"

ALWAYS WITH PROTEIN, FAT, AND FIBER! 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 6, 2002)

J'Bo

Team DPw8 does have a woman's "bulking" program! 


DPw8


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

Nice i definately like that list.
Thanks alot team DPw8.
Could you post the shopping list for me?
I am working on making me and my bf lean mean muscle machines (well lean enough for now).
BTW we need a smilie that blows kisses, dont you think?

That Chicken daddy guy sure gets riled up hey!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

sf low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% m.f....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 6, 2002)

Bulking Diet


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks alot w8 and dp.
This diet looks like one i can actually stick too.
I found a new way of eating oatmeal, and i actually like to eat it now. 
Could you let me know if it is alright?

1/3 cup of uncooked oatmeal
1 tablespoon of s/f jam
1/4 cup natural yogurt

ummm good.
the breakdown is as follows: 
yogurt: 43 cal, 4.2 p, 0.1 f, and 6 c
jam: 20 cal, 0 p, 0 f, and 5.4 c
oatmeal: 114 cal, 4.2 p, 2 f, and, 20 c
Plus i eat this with my 5 egg whites plus 2 yolks.

Is this a good meal one?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 7, 2002)

That'll be okay J'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2002)

*Nutrition*

Well my gluts are ok, i thought that they would be alot more sore. My calfs however feel like they have ripped off my legs. I love the pain. I completely forgot about my diet yesterday so i will just mark todays down.

Meal One: 
5 egg whites (2 yolks)
1 tablespoon s/f jam
1/3 cup of raw oatmeal
1/4 cup natural yogurt

Meal Two: 
4 tablespoons whipping cream
4 strawberries
1.5 scoops protein

Meal Three: 
Tin of tuna
2 tablespoons mayo
Stalk of celery
3/4 cup basmati rice

BTW  thanks for the shopping list. I am sure going to have fun shopping this week. Yahhhooo white rice. I am set.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi J'Bo!  Good to see your new journal!  You'll be able to reach your goals and more!  Was it hard for you to get back to the eating plan after the post-contest cheats or did you just feel ready?

Psst - ....I didn't see white rice on the shopping list!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

J'Bo- Good Luck this round! We'll be watching & waiting. Looking forward to a bigger, better you! You know you're gonna kick some butt!

Can you post any intermediate pix of the progress? We'd obviously be psyched by seeing your gains. Your recent success was real soul-candy for all of us  

I'll be putting my 30 day pic out there since getting serious here at IM- your feedback is welcome then too!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2002)

I definately saw white rice on the shopping list, believe me i read it twice. I almost did a dance, ok i did do a jig. 
Yes, it has been very hard to get back into eating properly hence the meal one only postings. I can eat healthy upuntil meal 3 and then i screw up. Well i know that my bloated tummy has to go down soon, and that i wont repair my muscles if i dont eat properly, so i am smartening up.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I definately saw white rice on the shopping list, believe me i read it twice..




WHERE??????


yams
long grain *brown* rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats


It is in the "Bulking Program"

DP


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey JBo! I know what you mean about getting back on track. But today is only the first day back for me and my body actually feels like its telling me it is happy to be eatting the 6 meals again. Its very strange!  As for the white rice jig- you are too funny You must have been dreaming- I highly doubt DPW8 would say eat white rice or anything white for that matter*sweetnlow DP*

Have you ever tried MEDIUM grain brown rice? Its the best- but hard to find in the stores. Usually Chinese gourmet restuarants serve it. It is a shorter and thicker grain of rice. It has an awesome texture to it.

Looking forward to watching you pack on the muscle girl!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

white rice!  As if!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2002)

sorry to spoil your fun J'Bo......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

OK for a second ther i thought i was going nuts. The shopping list does not say white rice on it, sorry. BUT the bulking diet does, so white rice here i come baby.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn I wish I was bulking! Hey Wait a sec, I think I am...I am not allowed white rice...I detect favoritism


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> OK for a second ther i thought i was going nuts. The shopping list does not say white rice on it, sorry. BUT the bulking diet does, so white rice here i cum baby.




J'bo! 

NO WHITE RICE!!!!!!!!!! 

Get over it girl! DPw8 does not believe in white rice!

The bulking diet did say white rice...but I've taken it out, it should not have been there!

NO WHITE RICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 10, 2002)

An explanation, and w8 is right....that is an old copy...personally designed for a person with AN EXTREMELY FAST METABOLISM! 

Brown is so much better, sorry that I confused, I don't do it often! 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn Leslie i am going to kick your bottom, look what you did. They actually removed it from the list.   

Oh well, what about basmati?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

*Slacker*

Ok i have really been slacking off on posting my information, as of now it will be better. This is my training info from last night.

Back and Biceps  

Wide grip chins:  5, 5, 4
Seated cable rows: 12x50lbs, 10x60lbs, 8x70lbs (i was showing off cause i went to a new gym with a friend of mine, and i am paying for it today)
Cable pushdowns:  12x40lbs, 10x40lbs, 8x50lbs (couldn't do t-bar rows cause they did not have the machine at this gym, damn haha)

Cable curls:Set one:10x30lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x10lbs Set two: 10x30lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x10lbs Set three: 10x40lbs, 10x30lbs, 10x20lbs (ouch! i was showing off again, man i love bis)
Incline hammer curls: 10x10lbs, 10x10lbs, 10x10lbs (They kicked us out of the gym after this)

Feeling good today, bis aren't sore like i thought they would be. Geuss i still have to go harder. Back is quite sore though.

Note to self: Post measurements tommorrow (october 2001,april 2002, now, june 2003)


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Its about time you started logging again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
Nothing wrong with showing off


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

I know i am starting to get back into it.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 12, 2002)

J Bo' i don't know if basmati is approved by DPw8, but I saw an article where King Kamali advocated it.

Just don't build to 245 and shredded on it like he is..... or like this:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7728


It is kind of a white rice, though. Good Luck getting it in there


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2002)

Brown Basmati is fine and very yummy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

hey j'bo ... how are things?  thought I would drop in and say hello to ya!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Slacker*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Cable curls:Set one:10x30lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x10lbs Set two: 10x30lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x10lbs Set three: 10x40lbs, 10x30lbs, 10x20lbs (ouch! i was showing off again, man i love bis)
> Incline hammer curls: 10x10lbs, 10x10lbs, 10x10lbs (They kicked us out of the gym after this)
> 
> Feeling good today, bis aren't sore like i thought they would be. Geuss i still have to go harder. Back is quite sore though.


... yes you do!!  You can't expect to be sore or even worked if you are doing each set to 10 reps, even when increasing the w8.  Each set should end with you struggling on the last rep. 

Of course now I realized you were doing dropped sets on all three exercises.  Still think you should have staretd with more wieght.. struggle on the last 2 reps. When you drop you may or may not be able to get as many reps with lighter weight.. depending on how hard you go at it and how long or short a rest period. 



> Squats: 5x50lbs, 5x70lbs, 5x80lbs, 5x90lbs, 5x100lbs (i geuss i under estimated what i could actually lift). I will start at 80lbs next time



I knwo your hamstring was a little tender so can't really get on you abotu your leg workout. 

But using the above..  especially for legs. Just keep on repping. Some people benefit more from light w8 more reps vs heavy.  I'm not saying do 50 reps with that 50lbs.. but if you got to 15 and knew it's really, really light you could have jumped right to 80lbs for 10 reps or so. 

But again it's the importance of shocking the body to make it adapt and grow.  If you have a partner you can work out with take advantage of forced reps....   If not just push until you can't push anymore.. 

Can't wait to see the end results!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2002)

Ok so i talked to PB today and told him how i thought that my chest workout sucked and that i never get sore. Well i think i spoke too soon, its 1am and my chest is soo tight. PB your laughing right. My workout was ok today, i went really hard on my tris, but still seem to not be able to go as heavy as i want for chest. It is hard trainig chest without a partener, so i may switch to DB's as PB suggested. As for today though, this is what my training looked like.


Chest and Triceps 

Flat Bench Press: 12x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 8x40lbs (man i seem like a weakling, arent these weights low?)
Incline Flyes: 12x10lbs, 10x12lbs, 8x12lbs
Cable Cross Overs: 12x30lbs, 10x30lbs, 8x30lbs
Pullovers: 12x20lbs, 10x25lbs, 8x25lbs (the 25ers are too heavy i think cause i have to work really hard to not arch my back, any suggestions on what to do?)

Triset: 
Rope Pulldowns: 15x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 8x40lbs
Lying Overhead Extensions (with ez bar): 10x10lbs, 8x10lbs, 7x10lbs (these weights do not include the weight of the bar)
Dips (done with 2 benches): 5, 6, 4

Cant wait til Sunday for Shoulders. I may have to adjust my training though, cause i cant have sore shoulders for gymnastics on Mondays and then train legs on Monday too i may be too sore to move on Tuesdays. Will give it some thought. Anyone have any ideas on how to arrange my split better? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> That Chicken daddy guy sure gets riled up hey!



What do you mean?



Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Robboe (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Flat Bench Press: 12x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 8x40lbs Incline Flyes: 12x10lbs, 10x12lbs, 8x12lbs
> Cable Cross Overs: 12x30lbs, 10x30lbs, 8x30lbs
> Pullovers: 12x20lbs, 10x25lbs, 8x25lbs
> ...



How many of these are "work sets"?




> (man i seem like a weakling, arent these weights low?)



Who cares, as long as they are improving.



> (the 25ers are too heavy i think cause i have to work really hard to not arch my back, any suggestions on what to do?)



Yeah, drop them - they're primarily a back exercise.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Chest and Triceps
> 
> Flat Bench Press: 12x30lbs, 10x40lbs, 8x40lbs



Is this DB or BB?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Is this DB or BB?



Ditto there.  Also if you still aren't happy with your current chest workout consider goingwith 2 compound movements like  flat bench and incline bench. Db's would be my suggestion still. Then concentration movements like flys, cable work, pec deck, etc.  One or two of these exercises. Keep the total of working (non-warmup) sets to 9-12.  If you can add dips instead of one of the other movements.

Just an idea


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

In regards to you chest workout, I agree with TCD....I`d get rid of the pullovers...............and as you seem to be concerned about you shoulders too, I would consider adding an incline press....DB or BB.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

J'bo

Just checking in to say hello and to see how you're doing today...

Joe


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning, J'Bo. Thought I would drop in and say hi..."hi"


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

Well i havent been to my own journal in a long time. I have been taking the past week off because my thumb is really bad and i feel run down. 

TCD: What do you mean by how many of those are work sets?
I will take the pullovers out, thanks. Yes that is me in my avatar. You gonna dis my legs? I know they need work.

W8: They are barbells, pathetic hey?

PB: I think i will add in incline flyes instead of pullovers, thanks. Switching to DB's for bench press so i can push harder. 

Joe and NB: Hello.

I am going to change my routine, cause i am not happy with it.

Changes to follow.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Lady - Hope you feel better quick.  We could be twins this week - my thumb is tweaked and I'm feeling really run down too!

I did something to mine in the gym like 3 weeks ago and it's still nagging and hurting.  Nothing too terrible (hope yours isn't) but it's getting on my nerves b/c it's been too long and I don't even know what I did to it.

I'd been neglecting my multi-vitamin so I'm going to be sure not to miss days and catch up on some much needed rest.

Hope you feel better soon?

I gotta ask....left thumb or right?  Mine's left.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

oh!  nearly forgot.  my chest development improved a LOT when i switched to dbs.  it's been a long time since i've benched with the bar b/c for me, the dbs are much much more effective.

hope you find the same thing true for you when you switch!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

Mines left too.
I was playing rough with the boys and showing off again. 
Caught the football the wrong way and tore all my muscles in my thumb. Doc says i shouldnt do anything for a while. I say screw that. I want to go back to the gym tommorrow but i dont know if i can. I think the lack of energy may have something to do with the donuts i have been eating. Well i am serious about next week, its back to normal soon. I am begining to wonder what is normal now though. Still sitting at 15% though, i dont know how that happens. I am sad because i miss my bf terribely so that doesnt help the crap food eating. TTYS.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

Yo J'Bo ouch!  You sound like my sister--she had to play football with two brothers.  Hope your thumb gets better!  You can still do legs without your thumb... and maybe some back exercises using a machine and lats without your thumb... etc. 

If you want, I can take some swiss chard and wrap it up like a donut.  That might be acceptable... hmmm maybe not.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

Wrap it around my thumb? Swiss Chard thumb?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 18, 2002)

Nah, hehe... I meant make you eat swiss chard donuts instead of powdered/glazed ones heh.  Hey I can see a new franchise now... Earwax's healthy donuts... watch all the cops come runnin!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 19, 2002)

hi J'Bo.  hope your thumb heals quickly.  i'm learning that i'm really driven by habit - bad or good.  when i'm on a roll with eating properly it stops being hard.  i just don't cheat - period.  it's like it becomes a given.  BUT when i do cheat it all falls apart.  one slip becomes two and then it becomes a few weeks of cheats (bread for me).  it's hard to switch back into "no cheat.  eat right" mode.  

i think i've learned that for me a cheat isn't good.  it starts a bad pattern that's much harder for me to get out of then it is to just never stray to begin with.  i know people can have a cheat meal etc. but it seems like i'm not one of them.  it's been so hard to get back into the proper eating.  i'm too all or nothing but i've always been that way.  

when's your man coming home?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

He isnt coming home til Monday the 29th of July.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

awwww.... but since you will be celebrating July 29th, did you also know that July 29, 1997 fossilized life forms in the Murchison meteorite were officially declared by Richard B. Hoover?  So remember J'Bo, while you are celebrating your honey coming home, little space alien fossils are also floating in space watching what you are doing.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Your messed up boy, how dare you put that it in my journal.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TCD: What do you mean by how many of those are work sets?



How many are warm-ups and how many are your "proper" sets?

Just seems like a lot of volume, maybe.



> You gonna dis my legs?



No.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

*Revised Training Routine*

Monday: Chest and Triceps
Flat DB Bench Press: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Cable Cross Overs: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Incline Flyes: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Rope Pulldowns: 3 drop sets of failure
Skull Crusher: 3 sets of failure 
Wheel Barrow: 3 sets of 12,10,8

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday:Shoulders
Military Press (machine): 4 sets of 10,8,6,5 reps going up the rack
Lateral Raises: First Set: 8lbs, 10lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs (4 reps each weight). Second Set: 8lbs, 10lbs, 12lbs, 15lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs (3 reps each weight). Third Set: 10lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs (3 reps each weight). Fourth Set: 15lbs, 12lbs, 10lbs, 8lbs, 5lbs, 3lbs (til failure).
Bent Over Rows: 3 sets of 12,10, 8, 6 reps going up the rack.

Thursday:Rest

Friday:Back and Biceps
Wide Grip Chins: 3 sets til failure
Seated Cable Rows: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
Bent Over Cable Rows: 2 sets of 8-10 reps
Cable Curls: 3 sets of drop down reps til failure
Incline hammers: 2 sets of 10,8 reps
Ez-Bar Curls: 2 sets of 10,8 reps

Saturday:Rest

Sunday:Legs
Machine Squats: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (5 sec lower and 5 secs up)
Wide Grip Deadlifts on Platform: 5 sets of 3-5 reps (same tempo)
Lying Leg Curls: 5 sets of 4 reps (8 sec up and 1 sec lower)
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets of 8-10 reps (2 sec up, 2 sec pause, and 1 sec lower)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

*This is the day!*

Today i am back to the real world!

I have realized that for me to stay motivated i needed some more defined goals and deadlines. 
So here they are:
*Photo shoot set for September
*Starting to teach a fitness strength class in September
*Still my 10-13lbs of solid muscle by next June.

This should keep me on track for a while. Hey its been 2 days sans donut, you guys proud? 

Well its out of sugarville and into normalville. 

Daily Journal: 
Well i am still 15% and not gaining any weight which is amazing to me considering my 30 some odd days of cheating. Its time to build some muscles though, so the junk food is saved for Wednesday's and one cheat food on Sunday. 

Gotta go make some food and hit the gym. I think my first meal has to be a shake cause i am outta eggs. The whole meal doesnt sit too well when i do a leg workout right after anyways. 

More later!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 21, 2002)

Glad to see you back in Normalville(I was jealous of all those donuts!) LOL  I think you will do well with your fitness classes. Good luck to you! It is time for a new avatar...Perhaps you can call yourself Jambuster and have a pic taken with the donut too!
Will be checkin in on ya...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Good idea for an avatar.
Maybe me and then Robins Donut sign.
LOL.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: This is the day!*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> . Hey its been 2 days sans donut, you guys proud?
> 
> ...



WTF? 

Junk on Wednesday...and Cheat on Sunday...that's like wasting 4 days a week.....one day to get back were you would have been for each day you strayed!  




DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

OK well i will try to handle just one day a week then.
Does the training routine look ok to you DP?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Revised Training Routine*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Monday: Chest and Triceps
> Flat DB Bench Press: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
> Cable Cross Overs: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
> ...




DP


----------



## EarWax (Jul 21, 2002)

Swiss ball... tee hee... anyway, good for you J'Bo!  You go get'em girl!


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

How's the second day going without donut? Hey, what happened to you last night... you didn't even say good-bye!!! Had to dash to the video store?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Revised Training Routine*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Flat DB Bench Press: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
> Cable Cross Overs: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
> Incline Flyes: 3 sets of 12,10,8 reps
> ...



J'Bo...is it okay if I copy you? For this week at least? I've been doing chest and back on Monday's FOREVER...it's getting very boring! So, I'm going to try the J'Bo version of a chest and bicep workout tomorrow. Kay? 

Anyway...I hate to use any machines at all. I'm too short for most of them (or don't know how to adjust them) and they just annoy me in general. So...can you recommend a third chest exercise besides cable cross overs (which I don't even know what that is!)? Same thing for cable curls..would plain old db curls be okay in place of that? When you do exercises such as curls and hammers, do you lift both arms at one or alternate one arm at a time? 

Thanks in advance chickie! And even though I've been pb-free for several weeks now..I feel your (donut) pain. I've been spending more time than usual at my parent's house lately (because my sister, who lives in Boca Raton, is visiting) and damn those apple fig newtons!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

*Holy smokes thanks for lookin around guys!*

Ok where do i start?

DP: 
-What are swiss ball flyes? And i do triceps with chest because my back is strong and my bis are weak, and my chest is weak and my triceps are strong so i thought this would even them out. No?
-What are swiss ball raises? And i switch the military presses to arnolds and/or DB presses? What kind of set/reps on the front raises? I dont know if i could possibly add anymore shoulder sets after this routine i feel like  already.
-What are good mornings? I hate hypers, do i have too? LOL.
-I cant do free weighted squats cause i fall over, hehehe. I can switch hack squats and machine squats, is that ok? 
-What the heck are harrops? I think i used to wear those in high school, they are those pants with the elastic on the ankles right?
-I am using that Jason Lamond leg routine from W8's website, i am on phase 2 right now.
Thanks for all your comments DP, i really appreciate it.

EarWax:
Once i know what a swiss ball is, i will comment on what your talkin about mr.

Lina:
Second day w/o a donut is pretty good, i worked out today so i know a donut wont help me repair my already sore legs. Sure would be good though. Teehee. Sorry about last night, a storm came up and cut the power out. Havent had time to hit the movie store yet, i have kept myself busy today so far so i dont notice it yet. LOL.

Miss LeDix: Of course you can copy me! I like doing my bis with my chest because i find that my arms respond better. I dont like using machines either but i dont have a choice cause no girl will train with me. The guys just get annoyed cause i lift too light and we end up constantly loading and unloading. I feel safer with the machines. I would do a pec dec instead of the cable cross overs, but you may want to ask someone to teach you them cause they are great. The cable cross overs are a little harder to get the proper form down though, but once you do your chest stris come out nicely. I do cable curls cause it gives you a constant pulling motion and i can burn nicely. Try them out but i like to do overhead cables once in a while too. Try: Dumbbell curls, Incline hammers, and concentration curls or preachers. I do alternate arms when i do any hammer movements, but i do my DB curls with both together, but i usually use an easy bar instead.
Miss LeDix you live in Florida? Did you check out my Florida residents i need help thread?  I love to anwser questions so keep em coming. Good luck, let me know how the workout goes.

I have good news everyone, i think i am going to make another donut free day. I have done really good today. Check out my next post.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Holy smokes thanks for lookin around guys!*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Miss LeDix: Of course you can copy me! I like doing my bis with my chest because i find that my arms respond better. I dont like using machines either but i dont have a choice cause no girl will train with me. The guys just get annoyed cause i lift too light and we end up constantly loading and unloading. I feel safer with the machines. I would do a pec dec instead of the cable cross overs, but you may want to ask someone to teach you them cause they are great. The cable cross overs are a little harder to get the proper form down though, but once you do your chest stris come out nicely. I do cable curls cause it gives you a constant pulling motion and i can burn nicely. Try them out but i like to do overhead cables once in a while too. Try: Dumbbell curls, Incline hammers, and concentration curls or preachers. I do alternate arms when i do any hammer movements, but i do my DB curls with both together, but i usually use an easy bar instead.
> Miss LeDix you live in Florida? Did you check out my Florida residents i need help thread? My bf is down in Boca right now visitng his mom and checking the place out. We want to move to Florida. Maybe i can teach you cable cross overs. LOL. I love to anwser questions so keep em coming. Good luck, let me know how the workout goes.



I do not live in Florida, I live in Georgia. I saw your Florida thread and that is why I mentioned my sister being from Boca. 

Okay...how's this for tomorrow then:

***what should I do first? Chest or biceps?***

Concentration Curls (with a db, one arm at a time, with one elbow resting on the knee, sort of sitting?)
Incline Hammer Curls (one arm at a time?)
BB Curls (with an EZ bar, if I can find one that I can actually lift)

Incline Chest Press (with db's)
Pec Dec machine (which is like flye's, right?)
Flat Chest Press (with a bb?)

Three sets each exercise, increasing wieght while decreasing reps? Yes? No?  

Thanks for your help!

And you go girl! with the donuts. I was you-know-where tonight and I had a few bites of Entammen's coffee cake.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Holy smokes thanks for lookin around guys!*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok where do i start?
> 
> *OH Boy *
> ...




DP...tired now


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

*Miss LeDix*

***what should I do first? Chest or biceps?***
*I would definately do chest first*

Concentration Curls (with a db, one arm at a time, with one elbow resting on the knee, sort of sitting?)
*With a DB, one arm at a time, with one arm on knee yes*

Incline Hammer Curls (one arm at a time?)
*Yes*

BB Curls (with an EZ bar, if I can find one that I can actually lift)
*I use a 10 on either side*

Incline Chest Press (with db's)
*Yes to work those stabilizers*

Pec Dec machine (which is like flye's, right?)
*Yes some call them butterflyes i think*

Flat Chest Press (with a bb?)
*Easier to do with DB's cause you can lift more without dropping it on your chest*

Three sets each exercise, increasing wieght while decreasing reps? 
*Yes thats what i would do* 

Thanks for your help!

Thank you beauty!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

*DP*

Well that ball sure looks like fun. I cant wait to try it tommorrow. I will switch to chest and bis.

More ball? Like it, i always like something different.

Well back extentions it is, cause those good mornings look hard. Ill learn them later on though.

Thanks alot for your suggestions DP, i will be sure to change up my routine to include these exercises.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

Your welcome J'Bo!   Have a ball 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Your so cheesy.
LMAO


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

And I guess you ooze Jam? 


DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Actually if you squeeze me hard enough i will ozze jam from my ears.  

So here is the training outline from today, please feel free to comment. 


Legs: 
Machine Squats: 5x70lbs, 5x90lbs, 5x90lbs, 5x90lbs, 5x90lbs
Deadlifts on Platform: 7x40lbs, 8x50lbs, 7x60lbs, 7x70lbs, 5x70lbs
Lying Leg Raises: 4x30lbs, 4x40lbs, 4x30lbs, 4x30lbs
Rotary Calfs: 8x40lbs, 5x50lbs, 8x40lbs, 8x40lbs

Calfs were a sucky workout, but the rest of the legs went really well. I will be sure to switch my legs up next week.

Note To Self: Next weeks leg routine
Hack Squats
Deadlifts
Standing Leg Raises
Seated Calf Rasies


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning J'Bo  Just catch'in up on your diary. Have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

*July.22nd*

*Training*

Chest and Biceps: 
Flat DB Bench Press: 12x15lbs, 10x15lbs, 8x20lbs
Pec Dec: 12x30lbs, 10x30lbs, 8x30lbs
Swiss Ball Flyes (I almost died): 12x10lbs, 10x10lbs, 8x10lbs

Cable Curls: Drop sets: Set one:12x40lbs-5x30lbs-5x20lbs 
Set two: 8x40lbs, 4x30lbs, 4x20lbs
Set three: 8x40lbs, 4x30lbs, 4x20lbs
Incline Hammers: 10x10lbs, 8x10lbs
Ez Bar Curls: 10x20lbs, 8x30lbs

All i have to say is OVERTRAINING. That was one tough day, glad tommorrow is a day off. Cause i wont be able to walk.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

Tee Hee... Swiss ball...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

*Damn you!*

Ok Ear man i now know what you were laughing about when DP told me to do swiss ball flyes. What the hell and who the heck invented those? They are from hell i think. I am going to pay severely tommorrow, considering i just came back from gymnastics and guess what are focus was today? Yes thats right chest work, great i may not be able to type for a few days.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2002)

Jbo - I did those for swiss ball dbell flys for the first  time myself today.  I loved them cuz I got a better range of motion with the fly.   They were awkward at first but I liked them.  Im sure I'll be feeling it tomorrow as well.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Feeling them? I cant feel my arms right now. What am i going to do? Drugs someone please!!!! I guess now would be a good time to take some glutamine!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey J_Bo here is a link to the swiss ball arm workout... it's kinda funny 

http://testosterone.net/html/16swiss.html

This is the best I could find on the swiss ball history... lol...

What???s going on with those big plastic balls that everyone???s bouncing around on in the gym? They look like playground equipment for adults! Those big plastic balls are known as exercise balls (also known as Stability Balls or Swiss Balls). Originally invented by a really smart Swiss guy to help his Cerebral Palsy patients develop balance and coordination, it was later discovered that most people (even those who exercised regularly) had weak stability muscles (or core muscles) and could benefit from exercising with an exercise ball.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

And the evermore helpful, "The Partially True History of the Doughnut"

http://www.elliskaiser.com/doughnuts/history.html

And the donut songs:

http://agora.rdrop.com/users/allent/html/do_songs.html


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

LMAO over and over.
Where in heavens name did you find this stuff?

First of all i am so excited to see that even the inventor of these exercises suffered the next day. Boy i cant wait!

Donut history hey? I NEED to find a way to put that donut song here. It was the most hilarious thing i have ever heard.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

How is the donut challenge coming?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

hehe, glad you liked it J_Bo   Just trying to help you through your donut crisis through the miracles of education.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Well to be completely honest i busted yesterday.
I did not have one today though.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

Doh, J'Bo, well if ya want a donut I say go for it, life is too short... 
The swiss ball will get it's revenge on you hehe.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2002)

Try churro's J'Babe (is that what you call straight donuts?)
they might break the addiction by breaking the roundness of the donut factor 
Are you inclined to frosted or cinnamon.... mmmm i'm heading down the shop


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Haha very funny people.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

Don't you know that other kids are starving in Japan, so eat it... duh dun.... just eat it...


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

Kids are starving in Japan?  Don`t think so.......but eat it anyway J.....if you like I can help you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

I dont want one you nim rods.
No kids are starving in Ethopia EW not Japan.


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

LMAO....I haven`t been called a nim rod since elementary school


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

heh... just a little song... weird al yankovic... remember guys...?  What kind of donuts does Homer Simpson eat?  


Doh-Nuts!  LOL... hey I'm a regular Seinfeld!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok you guys made me breakdown. Thanks alot.
All this talk about donuts and i am heading to the coffee shop now. Its all your fault.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 24, 2002)

oh nooooooooooo   what have we done!! noooooooooooooo!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Actually i went upstairs to go get in the car and get some donuts, and instead i made a chicken salad. Whats that all about?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 24, 2002)

Come on J'Bo! You can do this girl! Is there something else sweet that would serve the same purpose? Maybe SF pudding or something?

I'm drawing at straws though but I understand where you are coming from!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2002)

stop hasslin' guys she's tryin to be strong. You should be tryin to help her!! kiss kiss suck suck hows that baby?? 
Kuso went to elementary school Bwwaahahaahhaaa Sure right


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Well the answer to what may take my donut cravings away= dont live beside a donut shop.

So i made it, 2 days and no donuts.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2002)

I give good foot massage too, oh great queen of mine!!
Your royal wippin boy is at your command


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Ohhh i need a massage bad.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

J'Bo,

I took the time to read this finally and I see is Donut talk again?!?!?!   Fug the Donuts!

You look great girl!  Keep it up!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Mornin JBo!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

This is so not right! J'bo..take control of YOUR journal girl! If there is any more donut talk, except for your reports on NOT having any...then I say you kick all their asses out!   Ya'll are bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 25, 2002)

I think I have to agree with w8, I was looking through the journal and had a hard time finding any exercise descriptions heh... I will sit in the corner and behave


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah YEAH !!
I wanna see some more pics J'Babe put in some more pics


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

YEah Earwax!  LOL!!


----------



## Scream'n (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey darling - How often are you checking for change in BF and Muscle Mass?  How many more Calories do you consume now compared to when you are cutting?  

I am trying to cut right now (winging it).  I hope not too severely though, losing muscle is a scary thought after all the hard work (and Ultimate Orange)!!!  Way too much Sream'n too risk!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Scream'n!  There is a men's cutting diet that DP has posted in the nutrition section.

I am following the women's and loving it! 

Hi J'Bo! How are you doing today girl?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Hammer= I am doing good today. Had a great workout.

Pee man= I have a photo shot in Sept. so i will post pics then

Scream'n= I check for BF changes every second day on my home scale. Yes i know you all think it isnt that accurate, but it does measure my changes.

W8= I completely agree with you, that is why i made the donut shrine because it seems as though i am not the only person that wants to chat about donuts. 

So stop the donut talk in here please! I will too.

Shoulders: 
Arnold Press: Set one: 10x8lbs. 8x10lbs, 6x12lbs, 5x12lbs
Sets two and three the same.

DB Deltoid Raises: Set one: 4x8, 4x10, 4x12, 4x10, 4x8lbs
Set two: 3x8, 3x10, 3x12, 3x15, 3x12, 3x10, 3x8lbs
Set three: 6x15, 4x12, 4x10, 4x8, 4x5, 4x3lbs

Alternate DB Front Raises: 10x8, 8x10, 6x10lbs
Shoulder Shrugs: 12x20, 10x25, 10x30lbs

I pushed really hard today and felt some good burns (and a few tears). After i worked out i worked in the garden for 5 hours, just to relax a bit. 

Only 3.5 more days and my honey comes home! i cant wait to see him.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

*A NOTE TO EVERYONE ON IM!*

I want to thank everyone on here for providing me with all the training support and diet questions i have ever had. You have all taught me to be the best i can be and have given me courage to compete. 

Team DPW8= A special thanks to you for putting up with my whining and my poor dieting skills. I competed and won my last competition because of you. I will always remember you and think very highly of the both of you. I will be looking for you in the mags W8, and DP know that i am going to kick my sugar habit and become a great athlete partly because of the two of you.

K (or Kuso)= I guess i never will get to see a pic of the K, but thats ok. You have been a great help to me and i dont know what else to say other than thank-you. Now you can post all the donut messages you want. LOL.

Nick  B= I am sorry i wont be able to train or give you anymore dieting advice. DP and W8 will help you along on your journey to an awesome body. I have faith that you will achieve all your goals and become the "stud of the school". Show them what your made of.

Hammerlyn= My Super woman dieter friend. Thank you for all your kind words and help. I am positive that you will achieve all that you desire, you are a strong and beautiful person. Thanks.

Peetrips= One word of advice, scrap your buddys diet for good and hang with the crew here. You will be on that stage in no time winning those tropheys and being proud of all your hard work. You have made great changes and i know you will continue to work towards your goals. Have a great summer.

Danilee= The girl i love to debate with. I hope that you and your fiance are happy together forever. You are one strong and intelligent beauty, and i admire your strengths. 

Leslie= Well i will miss reading your very boring but flawless daily diet reports. Too bad i did not get to see your final pics, i may see them in Oxygen though. Heehee. Thank you for being a friend and lending me support throughout my journals. 

Lina= My hot fisty friend. Have a great trip with your family, and enjoy every moment with them. Thanks for making me laugh.

Dero= My furry little canuck! You make me laugh just looking at your avatar. Keep on biking and stiring the mud up. Thanks for making me laugh.

Dino= I hope you and BO soon get to be together, cause love is what counts the most. You will have a butt like Venus one day soon and will be clouding up this forum with pics to show it off. Stay real, stay true.

BO= I forgot to thank-you for the info you sent me, thanks. I will definately use it. Take care of your girl and keep on laughing.

PitBoss= Well i will definately miss you. You have been a friend and one i will always remember, thanks. I hope you and Amanda (and the heirom) keep having fun. Give your sweet little boy a kiss for me. Thanks.

JoeCamp= Hope your feeling better. You got the hang of this and now you are ready to push forward and kick it up a notch. Stay in touch with im and let them know whats going on with you, they can offer tremendous support.

Freeman, Trizzle, and Lorraine= Thanks for all your help with my search for a home in Florida. Your information and opinions really will make moving alot easier. 

EarMan= BACON. There i said it, you proud? I cant say i have ever used the term LMAO more then when i am talking with you. You have a gift to make people laugh, thanks for being you. I will miss our donut shrine, please keep it going in honor of me. LOL. Ummm jam busters. 

Dave= Well i saved you for last because although i havent known you as long as anyone here i have gotten to know you the most. Know that this is really hard for me, but that it is something i must do. * wiping eyes*. You deserve the world and should never accept less. Tell bunny i say hello and that i am sorry i never got to meet her. *wipe eyes*. Dave i really enjoyed our talks and i cannot thank you enough for all your help. I will always think of you as a friend. I am sorry i could not keep my promises of keeping in touch and maikng you perogies. Thank you for cheering me up when i was down. Take care of yourself i wish nothing but the best for you, just be careful what you choose to do.

Once again thank you everyone. This will be my last post. Bye.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2002)

*Ok Last one*

To everyone else that wasnt mentioned above i thank-you.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2002)

Just don't go forever J'Babe!!
The internet can be accesed from all over the world you know!
I even posted a pic of my ass (just for you lol ) 
All the best, it was great getting to know you and yes i will take your advise. Thankyou for thinking of me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 26, 2002)

WTF????   J'Bo this sounds like a contemplated DONUT suicide.....

I mean WTF...get back here NOW.  Stop this nonsense.


DP


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

Awww, ok J'Bo, but never say last cause that will make me sad.  I wonder what happenned?  Did I forget my deoderant yesterday?  No No... come back J'Bo... I put my deoderant back on...see!  sniff sniff


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 26, 2002)

WTF?????


----------



## david (Jul 26, 2002)

J'Bo,

It's silly but I believe there is a 50% chance you may be reading this.  Thank you so much for allowing me into your world!  You are one unique individual who will be sorely missed!  I won't speak on behalf of anyone here and will allow them to post their own.  I wish you the best of luck, a wonderful life and happiness, true happiness.  Wait, I take that back!  I will speak in groups.  A lot of us have been like family to you, brother's and sister's, and you have made a huge impact here and have made us laugh continuosly on end.  Like a family, come back whenever you want to, we will always welcome you with open arms.  When and if you come back, your thread will be the largest one to respond to, by far!

We love you Sister!

Your loving brother,

David 

I'm leaving you guys with a picture of how I percieved J'Bo.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 26, 2002)

Ode to J'Bo

She left us in the blink of an eye,
For what, know I?  I do not spy,
I think her boyfriend was to blame,
Or fried dough with holes on the window pane.

Donuts with jam, she would often sigh,
Were her only friends, she said not bye,
But we were suprised just the same,
When J'Bo left, we knew her name.

*bow*  Def Poets Shop Open... lol


----------



## Erilaya (Jul 26, 2002)

J'Bo.. I do not know what spurred this rapid departure although I think I have a clue from the other night in chat.. Sweetie I just wanted to say you are a beautiful young woman with a very bright future.
Please know we are all pulling for you and will always be around whenever you need us.. 
You are missed already...

All the best to you Darlin' 

Be Well

Erilay'a


----------



## sawheet (Jul 26, 2002)

Am I missing something, I leave for a month and j bo leaves us??


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

J,anyway of having an explanation for you to up it and leave like this??? 
Some people are WORRIED,WONDERING,like 
WHY???


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Dero,

I think she's just fine and like she said, she's doing what she has to do to be happier in life.......... this is all I can say.  Until she comes back I guess.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

So Dave is this tempoary or forever. 


All I have to say to J Bo it was nice meeting you. You are a very colorful person.


From
  "The Drunk"


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Even though she thought you were drunk all the time!  LOL!

Bigss, unfortunately, it seems like forever however, like the seasons, she may change and come back and we'll be nicer to her about the donut and Bacon thing, won't we?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

First time impressions are a bitch arent they?


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

could be I guess


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

She didnt leave because of the donut thing did she??


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

No peetrips, I don't think it was that!  At least I would hope not.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2002)

She was so awesome to me. She encouraged me heaps and kicked me in the ass as well which was great
I miss her heaps!!


----------



## NickB (Jul 28, 2002)

wtf....

my eyes are watering, my nose is now stuffy and i hav this wierd lump in my throat...

hm... odd.... havent felt this in a while :\


You'll be missed J'bo.... thank you for all your help and best wishes.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Believe me, I certainly didn't let any ballons off or order a cake for this occassion, either.  I probably wouldn't have even known had it not been for a special person that told me and she knows who she is.  *Thank you!*


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey J'Bo sweetie,

I hope you are OK! I think most of us are just worried that by you taking off like that something is wrong!  We care for you and just hope that this decision is yours and no one else.... I used to be in a relationship like that and I'd never let someone make me do something that just doesn't feel right again! If in doubt, confused,...go with your gut!  I did, and I am glad I did... I may be shooting in the dark here and you may never read this but I have to try...

Take care sweetie! and PLEASE let us know you are OK!



lina


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Thank you Lina for posting this!  I couldn't bring myself to say what you said but I'm glad you did!  Kuso has some idea that she'll come in as an alias.  I hope she does but............... speechless!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

take care of yourself JBo!

Wish you best in your future endevours.  

If you get a chance, stop in and say hello ... 

NT


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 29, 2002)

J'Bo,
Thanks for all of your help...you have set me on the right track and thanks for being patient with me as I struggled through the learning curves.
Joe


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm totally confused.  I was away from the board for a week and now J'Bo is gone?  I read the thread but I'm still lost....what happened?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Nobody really knows girl!! Well ... I think some do and they are not telling.. ya know.. to keep her privacy!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

Everyone(Princess/Nikegurl) 

I believe JBo is fine.  She has not committed a "donut suicide" and will be carrying on her active fitness lifestyle I am sure.  Although I don't know of the exact circumstances, I do know that this was probably not easy for her to do.  She is a big girl and made a decison that suited best for her life at this point in time.

I too have a feeling she will be peeking in here, perhaps under another alias, and hope she does so she can see how much she is missed!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Leslie! Hey thanks girl!! I am sure she is fine too!!  I hope so at least!! 
I bet she is checking in her journal as another alias.. although I was not close to her really.. I know she is MISSED BIG TIME!!


----------



## david (Jul 29, 2002)

speechless!


----------



## danilee (Jul 30, 2002)

What the heck?  I don't understand at all...What circumstances would someone have to leave a internet message board if they did'nt want to, besides maybe just not having the time...Who writes a goodbye unless some unsavory stuff has happened...To this I have know clue...I will miss her upfront, to the point talk...Hmmmm still confused here?  My only guess would be maybe some jealousy on someones part....Not sure though..Well J'bo if you stop on in here, I will miss you too...email me if you feel comfortable doing so...Maybe it was not us girls that made the circumstances for you to have to go away????  
danilee


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Bacon


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

C'mon Earwax!  that's not funny!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

I think your right Leslie... she left for personal reasons.  No major big fight with someone here or anything like that.

I was just getting to her know, too.  What a bummer


----------



## craig777 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think your right Leslie... she left for personal reasons.  No major big fight with someone here or anything like that.
> 
> I was just getting to her know, too.  What a bummer



Well I will start a fight with her, c'mon J'Bo I dare you to come back and start a fight with me. I bet you are afraid to fight me. 

Going to miss you around here.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Donut


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

What he said!! What he said!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

Ear wax - *yawn*  with your bacon and donuts!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

We're just tryin to entice her back for a fight!! Anything to get this girl back!! Come back J'Bo we miss youuuu


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm trying to summon the holy J'Bo from the depths of her donut lair.  I must concentrate... focus power... and recite the words that will unite the world of IM with its mistress.  Let us now gather in a circle and cover ourselves with glaze... then let the sprinkles fall where they may.  The time has arisen.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## david (Jul 30, 2002)

OK, i thought you were instigating.....


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 4, 2002)

Much love


----------



## Dero (Aug 4, 2002)

Have a GREAT life...
Miss ya!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2002)

Well no alias, but i did peek in to just read all of the beautiful things you all have written.

Thanks from the bottom of my heart.

I do miss everyone!

I wanted to let you all know that i am happy as hell and doing great. Hope everyone is doing good too. 

I know that it was a surprise to all of you that i left so suddenly but i am sorry i had to. I left because i found myself spending way too much time on here and not accomplishing the goals that i have set out for myself. I now am on the right track and find myself heading in a great direction. The reason was not because someone told me to stop im, but because i choose to. 

You are all great friends and will remain in my heart.

P.S My donut habit has been solved, i am a donut free woman.
I will log on and post my website address once it is finished.

Have fun everyone, bye!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm glad your back, and I understand what your saying. I'm a message board junkie, and it can seriously cut into your life, so congrats on controlling your "addictions"!


----------



## david (Aug 23, 2002)

J'Bo,

I'm so very happy to know that your life is how you want it to be!  Your happiness is important!  Stay focused and know that I'm proud of you, always!    Keep checking in every once in awhile!  

Take Care, Sweetie!

David


----------



## EarWax (Aug 24, 2002)

Great to hear you are doing well J'Bo!  Keep up the good work and listen to your heart cause the heart can never lie and the heart can never eat donuts, directly... it has to go through the stomach first ya see.   I'm doing well, though I am still waiting for the planets to align in the correct configuration before I start that juice fast thing.  I chickened out a bit, but I will sooner or later.  

It takes some discipline to pry oneself away from these boards.  As Captain Planet would say, "The choice is yours"

Be well, live well, and don't smell,

EarWaxian the III


----------



## kuso (Aug 24, 2002)




----------



## kuso (Aug 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



Hang on.....no PM or anything?????


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2002)

It is nice to see that your happy.

Now since you have kicked your donut habit I think i should kick my drinking completely.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Now since you have kicked your donut habit I think i should kick my drinking completely.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 25, 2002)

you almost got me


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2002)

I  drink once  maybe twice a week but usally when I do i get blasted.


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 25, 2002)

It is better then living your life in a drunken haze.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_



It's that bad, huh Bigss?

 YOU said it!!!


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I  drink once  maybe twice a week but usally when I do i get blasted.



Blasted?  Like passing out?  Or like puking?  Or both?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 26, 2002)

not passed out.  Drink enought top feel it then go to sleep maybe puke. I havent drank for a week now.


----------



## david (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> not passed out.  Drink enought top feel it then go to sleep maybe puke. I havent drank for a week now.



Try 6 months!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey J'Bo ... great to hear things are going well!!  Can't wait to see your website!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Try 6 months!




I will I am for sure not drinking during my cut.


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> 
> I will I am for sure not drinking during my cut.



Don't forget to cut out your candy, prep H as well!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 28, 2002)

Donut extreme dancing... it's all the rage!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't believe that you have turned my diary into a booze can Bigs. Dave you talking about puking on my thread, how dare you.
Heheehe.

Well hello to everyone again.
Hows everyone doing?
I want an update on everyone.
Leslie how did it go? I want all the details.


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

Well then I'll start...
Hiya J. I'm doing alright,busy at work butt alright,yes biking season is over so...Hmmmmm,jam buster,sounds good butt I won't so easy to put on the weight now that I'm NOT biking!!!
Have you talked to your sister lately? 
Good to see things are going really well for you. 
Chat to ya later.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 9, 2002)

I havent been drinking since the post in aug. I am proud not because of self control but i am too busy.


----------

